# Vinotemp problems



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

I purchased a Vintotemp VT-28TEDS on 05/07 from my Local Fry's.

After a few weeks, it stopped cooling. I contacted Vinotemp and they gave me some troubleshooting instructions. In the process of troubleshooting, I replaced the extension cord I was using as it was old and longer than recommended. The cooler seemed to be working fine with the new cord for a few weeks. Late last week, it stopped cooling again. After getting in touch with Vinotemp again via email, they said I needed to order a new controller board... which just happens to be out of stock. :mad2: Of course, we're heading into the hottest part of the year for Houston - we've already recently broken the records for several high temperatures recently. It was 104 here this weekend. And I have a lot of nice cigars in the Vinotemp. I'm outside of the 30-day return policy for Fry's, but still within the 90-day warranty period from Vinotemp. Oh yeah.. and I have drawers on order for it, too... :frusty:

Obviously, I'm not happy about any of this. I'll keep you guys posted on how my experience goes with their customer support.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

its it starts to get to hot, you could always wrap up an ice pack in a towel, and stick in the the bottom. At least it will keep the temp down in the mean time.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

simplechords said:


> its it starts to get to hot, you could always wrap up an ice pack in a towel, and stick in the the bottom. At least it will keep the temp down in the mean time.


Yeah. I'm doing that already. :mad2:


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Mine has quit cooling on me twice, and both times, I unplugged it, and then set the temps at 65 (instead of 66) and it started cooling again. For whatever reason mine just doesn't like 66... its weird. 

Hopefully you get it all straightened out with them!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

You gotta be careful of what you plug into extension cords. Maybe try to wire a new plug close enough to plug in the Winedor. Just my .02 Good luck.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Swany said:


> You gotta be careful of what you plug into extension cords. Maybe try to wire a new plug close enough to plug in the Winedor. Just my .02 Good luck.


Adding new plugs to our house isn't that easy... It was built in 1952 and most of the plugs in the house aren't grounded.

I did try moving it and plugging it directly into another outlet, and it still isn't working.

I'm going on vacation in a couple of weeks and was hoping to not have to have the AC running all the time while I'm gone. :frusty:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Torqued said:


> Adding new plugs to our house isn't that easy... It was built in 1952 and most of the plugs in the house aren't grounded.
> 
> I did try moving it and plugging it directly into another outlet, and it still isn't working.
> 
> I'm going on vacation in a couple of weeks and was hoping to not have to have the AC running all the time while I'm gone. :frusty:


Take all your stash out freeze it for 72 hrs! Then beetles will not be an issue no matter how high the temps go!


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Same thing here. I changed the control board last weekend and while it did need to be changed it did not affect the cooling so I must need to replace the cooling system as well.

I moved the vinodor to my lower level where it doesn't get above 70 degrees until I can get back around to that cooling system. The thing is, now that it's where I hang out more, instead of on display in my upstairs office, I actually play tetris and smoke more - I think it's staying there and I won't replace the cooling.

fwiw


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

JPinDC said:


> Same thing here. I changed the control board last weekend and while it did need to be changed it did not affect the cooling so I must need to replace the cooling system as well.
> 
> I moved the vinodor to my lower level where it doesn't get above 70 degrees until I can get back around to that cooling system. The thing is, now that it's where I hang out more, instead of on display in my upstairs office, I actually play tetris and smoke more - I think it's staying there and I won't replace the cooling.
> 
> fwiw


How was your experience with their customer support? I'm not impressed so far... :mmph:


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Still not impressed with Vinotemp. They sent me a new circuit board finally, but it was smaller than the original board so it didn't fit the mounting posts for the bad board. I had to fabricate a bracket in order to mount it. Get everything hooked up and get a solid red LED on the board indicating that there is a cooler problem. Great. So now I have to wait on those boneheads to send me a replacement cooler. I wish I could chuck it and get something else, but I'm outside of the return period from where I bought it and my Chasidor drawer order is finished and should be on the way soon.

:banghead:


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Torqued said:


> How was your experience with their customer support? I'm not impressed so far... :mmph:


I found the part on the vinotemp site and ordered it myself. The instructions for testing and replacing are in the service manual,also on the site.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

JPinDC said:


> I found the part on the vinotemp site and ordered it myself. The instructions for testing and replacing are in the service manual,also on the site.


Ah. I think the difference may be that I'm dealing with them while it's still under warranty. At first they tried to tell me that I could order a control board, but they were out of stock and weren't sure when they would be back in stock. After replying with a not too happy email that this was a warranty repair, a control board materialized a couple of days later.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Torqued said:


> Ah. I think the difference may be that I'm dealing with them while it's still under warranty. At first they tried to tell me that I could order a control board, but they were out of stock and weren't sure when they would be back in stock. After replying with a not too happy email that this was a warranty repair, a control board materialized a couple of days later.


Sorry to hear about the vino problems  Have you asked them if you could just return it for a full refund?


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Sorry to hear about the vino problems  Have you asked them if you could just return it for a full refund?


That's going to be the next step if the replacement cooler part doesn't fix it. Fortunately, I paid for it with American Express, so the warranty is "doubled" from 90 days to 180 days. AMEX will refund the purchase price if it's still not working or dies after the manufacturers 90 day warranty. I should have no problems doing that since I have documented everything via email.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Torqued said:


> Still not impressed with Vinotemp. They sent me a new circuit board finally, but it was smaller than the original board so it didn't fit the mounting posts for the bad board. I had to fabricate a bracket in order to mount it. Get everything hooked up and get a solid red LED on the board indicating that there is a cooler problem. Great. So now I have to wait on those boneheads to send me a replacement cooler. I wish I could chuck it and get something else, but I'm outside of the return period from where I bought it and my Chasidor drawer order is finished and should be on the way soon.
> 
> :banghead:


Finally got a response from Vinotemp on the above issue... They sent me the wrong board. FML! :banghead:


----------



## cleanerPA (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the problems- I guess Vinotemp is NOT a good company to deal with.


----------

